# Router Raizer vs. New Router



## Atlantic Bryan (Dec 30, 2012)

This is kind of a variation on an old theme in this forum, but I'd appreciate your thoughts.

I'm about to build a new router table to replace the old one that warped many years ago. For the router and lift mechanism, I've come down to two options.

Option 1 is to use my old Elu 3338 and buy a Router Raizer. I've never really liked the Elu, finding it hard to adjust bit height, but it's still a good powerful machine. There's not been much discussion on this forum about Router Raizer, so it's a bit of an unknown quantity for me.

Option 2 is to buy a Bosch 1617 or a Triton. Then I wouldn't need a lift, but the cost goes up.

Any opinions? And along the same line, what do you think of Bosch vs. Triton? Or is that sort of a Ford vs. Chevy argument?

Thanks very much.

Bryan


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

Atlantic Bryan said:


> This is kind of a variation on an old theme in this forum, but I'd appreciate your thoughts.
> 
> I'm about to build a new router table to replace the old one that warped many years ago. For the router and lift mechanism, I've come down to two options.
> 
> ...


I have the bosch 1617 and switched to an Elu 3338 and a Dewalt 625 with router raizers when I built my new double sided router table. The Bosch system works, built has to be kept clean for the adjustment mechanism to work well. I'm quite happy with the router raizer mechanisms and the big plunge units.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

I would do both actually. I'm guessing the Elu is not a plunge router so get the Raizer for the table and then buy yourself a 2hp Triton plunge router. It's less expensive than the one use most on tables (TRA001).

Obviously the Triton would be dedicated for hand held use but can also play deputy dog in case the Elu goes AWOL one day.


----------



## Atlantic Bryan (Dec 30, 2012)

The Elu is, in fact, a plunge router. Would that change your advice?


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

cagenuts said:


> I'm guessing the Elu is not a plunge router


Hi Hilton

The 3338 was originally sold in Europe as the Elu MOF177 (these days coloured yellow and rebadged as a deWalt DW624) and _is_ a plunge router:









_Above: Elu 33338 (MOF177) with Router Raizer fitted_



Atlantic Bryan said:


> Option 1 is to use my old Elu 3338 and buy a Router Raizer. I've never really liked the Elu, *finding it hard to adjust bit height*, but it's still a good powerful machine.


Then you might like to consider a third, cheaper, option, Bryan. Add a fine depth (height) adjuster to your 3338, like the Trend FHA001:










I've had these off eBay UK for under £15 ($22). In reality these are a sophisticated version of a steel nut welded into the end of a piece of steel tube (or jammed into the end of a pressed steel box spanner) with a knob stuck on top so making your own up would only cost a few dollars, not the $90 of a Router Raiser....

Regards

Phil


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Ok then I change my mind and say put the Elu in the table but with the fine adjustment as Phil suggested. The above table height adjustment is nice but not altogether necessary.

If you make the mounting mechanism easy enough to release the router in a jiffy then you still have the option of hand held use.


----------



## Atlantic Bryan (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks to both of you for your input. I think I'll follow your advice and stick with the Elu but still opt for the Router Raizer. I'm also looking at Veritas' router base - p/n 05J25.01. It seems like a good way to be able to easily convert from table to hand held routing.


----------

